# bluez + kde , где мои устройства?

## Alfinnov

Добрый день!

Имеется: gentoo и все последнее стабильное. Блютуз девай (работет, по hciconfig показывается, устройства сканит и прочее).

kde и solid собранный с поддержкой bluetooth.

В трее у kde появился значок блютуза, через него поиск устройств производится, и даже удается их подключить ( статус подключено выдается ).

Но, дополнительных устройств в системе не создается, и подключенные устройства не работают.

lshal | grep product

 - про них ни (новые подключенные устройства) ни чего не знает.

dbus-monitor --session

 (запущенный под юзером с которого подключение из  kde устройств (блютузных) идет - показывает что что-то куда-то там идет)

 но на выходе тишина :/

куда копать хоть? как добиться что-б создавались девайсы в системе и их юзать дальше?

----------

## fank

а устройства /dev/rfcommN создаются?

нужно смотреть в udev видимо, может, есть некая привязка USE флагом - сорри, давно не сижу под джентой, потому посмотреть сам не могу

----------

## Alfinnov

к сожалению , не создаются ...

----------

